# Cortland/Climax Zip Line



## cmwilson2308 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, just wondering if anybody has any opinions on Cortland/Climax Zip line and also if anybody knows where to get it. I've read about it and am thinking about trying it vs. Amnesia. However, i can't find it anywhere online to purchase it. Do any shops or stores carry it in Michigan?


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great stuff, (compared to Amnesia) NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE, I'm pretty sure Jays Sporting goods in clare has some, Franks Great Outdoors in Linwood, (did have some) this spring, I bought all they had left  and also think BBT carrys it.. If all you've ever fished was Amnesia, you will love the difference, no need to stretch out all the line, it holds less memory and becasue it is flat on one side, it knifes through the water much better, (ie, less resistance) good luck searching.. but those places (should) still have some, get it now before the Salmon season kicks off!


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

al n bob's in grand rapids usually has it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2007)

FYI, Zipline went out of production for about a year. Cortland just started making it again under their name and I believe it is back into production again. We received some samples to play with to make sure it is as good as the old stuff. Should be back on the shelf soon.


----------

